# Oh my G*D



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Lets get back to reality when we think our Insurance is costly,
I've took a deposit off a 21 yr old lad for my GTS and he is happy with the £1800 quote he's had.

Now the best bit- thats 3rd party, fully comp £4000???????????


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

CRIPES!!!

im either in the wrong job, or have the wrong parents!!! lol!!! I cried before accepting a £1600 fully comp quote when i was 26!


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm still crying at £1100 at 26!


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

*More*

it got worse for the poor sod

because there wasn't a tracker on it he ended up paying

£2100 3rd pf&t 


Guuuuulp!!!


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

i was deeply upset with my renewal quote of 1680 fully comp on a 33 gtr. at 24. full ncb :-O


----------



## Murphy (May 14, 2003)

Er i dont want to say this but i drive a r32gts non turbo and i am paying best part of 2000 3rd party i am a 1st time driver and the insurance did not care that i did not have a tracker.

seems like i might be being ripped off then???


----------

